# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  μηπως εχω νευρικη ανορεξια?

## anxious4ever

Γεια σας..θελω να ρωτησω για ενα υψος 1.70 κ 62 κιλα το θεωρειτε νορμαλ? γιατι εμενα δεν μου αρεσει κ θελω να φτασω στα 57 κιλα..ολοι μου λενε οτι ειμαι αδυνατη πολυ κ ειδικα πανω στα χερια ειναι σαν τριχες..εγω ομως νιωθω χοντρελα..
ειναι κατι που πρεπει να ανησυχω..
επιπλεον ξεκινησα να κανω διαιτα κ τρωω ολο το πρωι 2 φρυγανιες εναν καφε κ 2 φρουτα ..μικρες μεριδες φαγητου το μεσημερι κ το βραδυ αλλο ενα φρουτο.
οταν φαω κατι λιπαρο νιωθω τρομερες ενοχες κ τρομερα χοντρη αυτοματως...
δεν μπορω να το εμποδισω γιατι μου αρεσει πολυ να ειμαι αδυνατη πολυ.
εκανα 2 υπαρφαγιες κατα τις οποιες καταβροχθισα ο.τι βρηκα κ μετα ποναγα σε σημειο να θελω να κανω εμετο.
ενιωσα τρομερη ενοχη κ σταματησα να τρωω τις υπολοιπες μερες πολυ..
δεν αντεχω να με βλεπω να παιρνω κιλα..νιωθω πολυ αγχος με το φαγητο μου.

----------


## nick190813

> Γεια σας..θελω να ρωτησω για ενα υψος 1.70 κ 62 κιλα το θεωρειτε νορμαλ? γιατι εμενα δεν μου αρεσει κ θελω να φτασω στα 57 κιλα..ολοι μου λενε οτι ειμαι αδυνατη πολυ κ ειδικα πανω στα χερια ειναι σαν τριχες..εγω ομως νιωθω χοντρελα..
> ειναι κατι που πρεπει να ανησυχω..
> επιπλεον ξεκινησα να κανω διαιτα κ τρωω ολο το πρωι 2 φρυγανιες εναν καφε κ 2 φρουτα ..μικρες μεριδες φαγητου το μεσημερι κ το βραδυ αλλο ενα φρουτο.
> οταν φαω κατι λιπαρο νιωθω τρομερες ενοχες κ τρομερα χοντρη αυτοματως...
> δεν μπορω να το εμποδισω γιατι μου αρεσει πολυ να ειμαι αδυνατη πολυ.
> εκανα 2 υπαρφαγιες κατα τις οποιες καταβροχθισα ο.τι βρηκα κ μετα ποναγα σε σημειο να θελω να κανω εμετο.
> ενιωσα τρομερη ενοχη κ σταματησα να τρωω τις υπολοιπες μερες πολυ..
> δεν αντεχω να με βλεπω να παιρνω κιλα..νιωθω πολυ αγχος με το φαγητο μου.


Η πρωην μου ηταν 1.70 56 κιλα μ φενεται αλλα ηταν παρα πολυ αδυνατη,εγω προσπαθουσα να την παχυνω και τα καταφερα :)
Και εσυ παραεισαι νορμαλ ,
Και θα σ πω και κατι σαν αντρας, δεν ειναι η εικονα μιας κοπελας ωραια, που φενονται τα κοκαλα της.
Εσυ εισαι μια χαρα

----------


## Natalia_sups

Το βαρος σου ειναι φυσιολογικο εκει που ειναι και θα παραμενει φυσιολογικο για το υψος σου ειτε εισαι 60 ειτε 65 ειτε και λιγο παραπανω. Ασχετως του αισθητικου απο αποψη υγειας εισαι καλα σε ολες αυτες τις διακυμανσεις. Παντως μου φαινεται καλα εκει που εισαι τωρα και δεν ειναι τυχαιο που στο λενε ολοι οτι εισαι αδυνατη. Μην ακους αν σου λενε να βαλεις, αλλα θεωρω δεν χρειαζεται και να χασεις...Μειον 13 απο το υψος ειναι καπως πολυ για γυναικα...μη κατεβαινεις κατω απο μειον δεκα...Ειναι καλο να κανεις προσπαθεια να διατηρεις το βαρος σου και να νιωθεις εσυ ωραια αλλα μην μπαινεις στο τρυπακι να περιστρεφεται ολη σου η ζωη γυρω απο αυτο. Το οτι το σκεφτεσαι πολυ, αισθανεσαι ενοχικα απεναντι στο φαγητο και ειχες επισοδεια υπερφαγιας και αγχος με το φαγητο οντως δεν ειναι καλο...προσεξε το και προσεξε τι σου λενε ανθρωποι διπλα σου που σε ξερουν και σε αγαπανε.

----------


## anxious4ever

ευχαριστω πολυ...
να στε καλα κ ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις..
χμμ...θα ηθελα τουλαχιστον να φταω στα 60 κιλα..δεν με χαλαει..επιπλεον χορευω κ ασχολουμαι με το θεαμα..οποτε παντα με ενδιεφερε το σωμα μου.
παλαιοτερα επαθα νευρικη ανορεξια κ εφτασα για πολλα χρονια τα 53 κιλα..ειχα θεμα ναι.ολοι με εκραζαν οτι ειμαι κοκκαλο..τελικα μετα χαλαρωσα κ αφησα τον εαυτο μου ελευθερο κ ετρωγα νορμαλ.
ομως παιδια εγω ενιωθα τοσο ανετα στα 53 κιλα..
κ στα 57 νιωθω πολυ ομορφα..οκ ειπαμε δεν θελω παλι να παω 53 κιλα ειναι υπερβολικα λιγα ναι,γιατι ειμαι κ ψηλη καπως..αλλα αυτο το 62 μου χει κατσει στο λαιμο γμτ.

----------


## nick190813

> ευχαριστω πολυ...
> να στε καλα κ ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις..
> χμμ...θα ηθελα τουλαχιστον να φταω στα 60 κιλα..δεν με χαλαει..επιπλεον χορευω κ ασχολουμαι με το θεαμα..οποτε παντα με ενδιεφερε το σωμα μου.
> παλαιοτερα επαθα νευρικη ανορεξια κ εφτασα για πολλα χρονια τα 53 κιλα..ειχα θεμα ναι.ολοι με εκραζαν οτι ειμαι κοκκαλο..τελικα μετα χαλαρωσα κ αφησα τον εαυτο μου ελευθερο κ ετρωγα νορμαλ.
> ομως παιδια εγω ενιωθα τοσο ανετα στα 53 κιλα..
> κ στα 57 νιωθω πολυ ομορφα..οκ ειπαμε δεν θελω παλι να παω 53 κιλα ειναι υπερβολικα λιγα ναι,γιατι ειμαι κ ψηλη καπως..αλλα αυτο το 62 μου χει κατσει στο λαιμο γμτ.


ενταξει χασε 2-3 κιλα να κατεβεις λιγο κατω απο τα 60 και θα εισαι οκ

----------


## Natalia_sups

> ευχαριστω πολυ...
> να στε καλα κ ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις..
> χμμ...θα ηθελα τουλαχιστον να φταω στα 60 κιλα..δεν με χαλαει..επιπλεον χορευω κ ασχολουμαι με το θεαμα..οποτε παντα με ενδιεφερε το σωμα μου.
> *παλαιοτερα επαθα νευρικη ανορεξια κ εφτασα για πολλα χρονια τα 53 κιλα..ειχα θεμα ναι*.ολοι με εκραζαν οτι ειμαι κοκκαλο..τελικα μετα χαλαρωσα κ αφησα τον εαυτο μου ελευθερο κ ετρωγα νορμαλ.
> ομως παιδια εγω ενιωθα τοσο ανετα στα 53 κιλα..
> κ στα 57 νιωθω πολυ ομορφα..οκ ειπαμε δεν θελω παλι να παω 53 κιλα ειναι υπερβολικα λιγα ναι,γιατι ειμαι κ ψηλη καπως..*αλλα αυτο το 62 μου χει κατσει στο λαιμο* γμτ.


Ωραια αμα σου εχει κατσει στο λαιμο οπως λες και θα νιωθεις πιο καλα με δυο κιλα λιγοτερα πανε 60...οπως νιωθεις εσυ καλα. Απλα λογω του ιστορικου που αναφερεις φοβαμαι μην καταληξει σιγα σιγα και υπουλα να σου καθεται στο λαιμο και το 60 ( και μετα το 57 και μετα το 53 κλπ)...μπορεις να το ελεγξεις αυτο; Εισαι σιγουρη οτι μπορεις να βαλεις ενα οριο; Αν εχεις μαθει απο την προηγουμενη εμπειρια σου και μπορεις οκ...απλα προσεξε.

----------


## anxious4ever

χμμ δεν ξερω..θα δειξει η νεκροψια..χααχ
η αληθεια ειναι οτι γλυκαινεσαι κ συνεχιζεις κ μετα γινεσαι κ πιο υποχονδριος με τα κιλα..
η αληθεια ειναι ομως οτι προσεχω πολυ να τρωω ουσιαστικα φαγητα..πχ πρωτεινες βιταμινες κλπ ωστε να μην εχω προβληματα υγειας.
θα δειξει ειλικρινα....θα σας πω σε λιγο καιρο.
κ ολα αυα ξεκινησαν επειδη αλλαξα αντικαταθλιπτικο(πασχω απο καταθλιψη) κ μου ειπε ο γαιτρος "προσεξε..γιατι αυτο το χαπι ανοιγει την ορεξη...μη γινεις κ τοφαλος"
ε τι ηταν να μου το πει....τελος εγω..φοβηθηκα κ τωρα μετραω κ τα κουκια κ τα φασολια που λενε.

----------


## nick190813

> χμμ δεν ξερω..θα δειξει η νεκροψια..χααχ
> η αληθεια ειναι οτι γλυκαινεσαι κ συνεχιζεις κ μετα γινεσαι κ πιο υποχονδριος με τα κιλα..
> η αληθεια ειναι ομως οτι προσεχω πολυ να τρωω ουσιαστικα φαγητα..πχ πρωτεινες βιταμινες κλπ ωστε να μην εχω προβληματα υγειας.
> θα δειξει ειλικρινα....θα σας πω σε λιγο καιρο.
> κ ολα αυα ξεκινησαν επειδη αλλαξα αντικαταθλιπτικο(πασχω απο καταθλιψη) κ μου ειπε ο γαιτρος "προσεξε..γιατι αυτο το χαπι ανοιγει την ορεξη...μη γινεις κ τοφαλος"
> ε τι ηταν να μου το πει....τελος εγω..φοβηθηκα κ τωρα μετραω κ τα κουκια κ τα φασολια που λενε.


χααχαχ παραεισαι ψυρας με το φαι.
Εγω παντως οταν ειχα καταθλιψη δεν μ ανοιγε η ορεξη και επερνα εφεξορ και φριζιουμ μαζι δεν ξερω αμα παιρνεις τα ιδια φαρμακα ,παντως ηταν καλα χαπια και με βοηθησαν

----------


## cdeleted29517

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι κακό να θες να γίνεις 57 κιλά, γιατί θέλουμε το σώμα μας να μας αρέσει....Από κει και πέρα θεωρώ '' ύποπτο'' το να υπολογίζεις θερμίδες ή να υπολογίζεις πόσο θα φας κλπ. Και τα κιλά είναι λίγα, αν μειώσεις λίγο τις μερίδες σου θα χαθούν τα κιλά έτσι και αλλιώς....Το άλλο όμως ,να προσέχεις πολύ τι θα τρως , να φάω το φρούτο μου , να φάω μόνο δύο φρυγανιές κλπ το θεωρώ επικίνδυνο!

----------


## Macgyver

Για 1.70 , 60 κιλα ειναι το τελειο ............ μια πρωην μου , ηταν και ειναι 1.70 , 59 κιλα , και μια αλλη , 1.75 , 63 , αψογες αμφοτερες ......αρα δεν εχεις νευρικη ανορεξια , αφου δεν εισαι ελλιποβαρης , αλλα αμα σου κολλησει οτι εισαι παχια , μπορεις να παθεις ..........αν και πιστευω οτι πισω απο την νευρικη ανορεξια , υπαρχει ψυχολογικο υποβαθρο ..........η 1.75 , μολις επαιρνε 1-2 κιλα , συναγερμος , τοχανε αμεσως , αλλα ποτε δεν επαθε νευρ. ανορεξια , κι εχει τα ιδια κιλα τωρα στα 46 χρ. .......

----------


## nikos2

ayto poy exeis to leme boylimia

----------


## anxious4ever

μα δεν εχω βουλιμια..δεν τρωω..προσεχω υπαρβολικα κ νιωθω τυψεις ακομα κ αν φαω ενα παξιμαδι..κανω διαιτα 3 εβδομαδες κ εχω κανει 2 υπαρφαγιες..γτ εχω μια ελευθερη μερα την εβδομαδα ελευθερη.
κ στν ελευθερη μερα τρωω οτι βρω.ποια βουλημια?

----------


## anxious4ever

> χααχαχ παραεισαι ψυρας με το φαι.
> Εγω παντως οταν ειχα καταθλιψη δεν μ ανοιγε η ορεξη και επερνα εφεξορ και φριζιουμ μαζι δεν ξερω αμα παιρνεις τα ιδια φαρμακα ,παντως ηταν καλα χαπια και με βοηθησαν


οχι παιρνω μονο ενα χαπι ρεμετον των 30 mg
δεν μου ανοιξε την ορεξη παρα μονο την πρωτη εβδομαδα..δλδ δεν εχω αισθημα πεινας τρελλο..ειμαι οπως ημουν.απλα με την καταθλιψη εχασα 5 κιλα..εφτασα 57
κ τωρα που συνηλθα πηγα 62..συνηθως τα τελευταια χρονια 61-62 ειμαι..αλλα δεν μου αρεσει..
δνε μουαρσει γτ τα παιρνω ολα στην κοιλια κ στο πλαι στα ψωμακια..τα σιχαινομαι!
ασε το μασαζ που κανω..ποναω σαν να εχω μελανιες..με οργανα με το χερι με ολα!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι κακό να θες να γίνεις 57 κιλά, γιατί θέλουμε το σώμα μας να μας αρέσει....Από κει και πέρα θεωρώ '' ύποπτο'' το να υπολογίζεις θερμίδες ή να υπολογίζεις πόσο θα φας κλπ. Και τα κιλά είναι λίγα, αν μειώσεις λίγο τις μερίδες σου θα χαθούν τα κιλά έτσι και αλλιώς....Το άλλο όμως ,να προσέχεις πολύ τι θα τρως , να φάω το φρούτο μου , να φάω μόνο δύο φρυγανιές κλπ το θεωρώ επικίνδυνο!


εται ακριβως..κανω..καθομαι κ γραφω τι εφαγα για να θυμαμαι..μη φαω κατι παραπανω..κοιταω τις θερμιδες σε ολα τα τροφιμα..αλλα μαρεσει το τριπακι στο οποιο εχω μπει..νιωθω πιο αναλαφρη κ με λιγοτερες ενοχες...ειμαι καλα γιατρε μου??η την επαθα την νευρικη ανορεξια?

----------


## anxious4ever

> Για 1.70 , 60 κιλα ειναι το τελειο ............ μια πρωην μου , ηταν και ειναι 1.70 , 59 κιλα , και μια αλλη , 1.75 , 63 , αψογες αμφοτερες ......αρα δεν εχεις νευρικη ανορεξια , αφου δεν εισαι ελλιποβαρης , αλλα αμα σου κολλησει οτι εισαι παχια , μπορεις να παθεις ..........αν και πιστευω οτι πισω απο την νευρικη ανορεξια , υπαρχει ψυχολογικο υποβαθρο ..........η 1.75 , μολις επαιρνε 1-2 κιλα , συναγερμος , τοχανε αμεσως , αλλα ποτε δεν επαθε νευρ. ανορεξια , κι εχει τα ιδια κιλα τωρα στα 46 χρ. .......


κοιτα κ γω οταν παρω κανα κιλο..φρικαρω..
τρεχω σαν την τρελλη..φταιει κ οτι η οικογενεια μου κ ολα μου τ αδερφια ειναι κ αυτα ετσι..αθλητες με τελεια σωματα..κ καλη διατροφη κ μεγαλωσα κ ετσι κ κολλησα κ γω..εγω κανω πολυ χορο...
κ γενικα κανω show οποτε θελω να προσεχω παρα πολυ για την εικονα μου.
οποτε δνε θελω να το χασω αυτο με τιποτα.

----------


## anxious4ever

να σημειωσω οτι ολοι μου λενε οτι ειμαι πολυ αδυνατη..κ οτι εχω πολλα κοκκαλα..
φταιει ομως οτι εχω μακρυα ακρα κ γραμωμενα αλλα αδυνατα...
οποτε ειδικα το καλοκαιρι που φοραω ραντακια ολοι με ρωτανε αν τρωω καλα γιατι φαινομαι αδυνατη πολυ.
εγω νιωθω παχυα κ μπουχεσα..αυτο λιγο με ανησυχει..

----------


## λιλιουμ

Δεν εχεις νευρικη ανορεξια απο οτι περιγραφεις. Ειχες ομως ισως οταν ησουν 53 κιλα. Τωρα εχεις οπως φαινεται διατροφικα θεματα και να το προσεξεις γιατι μπορει να ξεναμπλεξεις σε καμια βουλιμια συναισθηματικη υπερφαγια κτλ. Αφου εχεις καταθλιψη βλεπεις ψυχολογο? Η αρκεισαι να κουμπωνεις χαπια? Γιατι επελεξες φαρμακευτικη αγωγη? ΕΙχες φτασει στα προθυρα αυτοκτονιας? Γιατι δεν εκανες ψυχοθεραπεια?

----------


## anxious4ever

γιατι παθαινω επεισοδια καταθλιψης απο 17 χρονων κ ειμαι πολυ παλια στο κουρμπετι ..εχω κανει απειρη ψχοθεραπεια 14 χρονια ομαδικη κ πολλη ψυχαναλυση..εδωσα εκατομμυρια.
ολοκληρωσα την θεραπεια μου στα 32 χρονια..απο τοτε κανω καταθλιψη μονο οταν συμβει κατι ασχημο κ παλια δνε επαιρνα χαπια.το αντιμετωπιζα μονο με την ψυχοθεραπεια κ πηγε παρα πολυ καλα.
ημουν πραγματικα πολυ χειροτερα.ομως αφησε καποια υπολλειματα.
πλεον κανω συχνα επεισοδια καταθλιψης οταν αγχωθω με κατι πολυ κ ο γιατρος μου αποφασισε να παιρνω χαπι διοτι εχω κανει πολλες υποτροπες μεσα σε 2 χρονια. παραλληλα ακολουθω γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια κ με βοηθαει πολυ..αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι σε υφεση κ νιωθω υπεροχα.
πριν επαιρνα λαντοζ το οποιο σταματησε να κανει δουλεαι κ πλεον μου το αλλαξε σε ρεμερον κ βρηκα τον εαυτο μου.
μου ειπε οτι θα παρω αντικαταθλιπτικο για τουλαχιστον 5 χρονια τωρα, λογω πολλων υποτροπων που εχω παθει τα τελευταια 5 χρονια κ ειμαι 39.δεν με ενοχλει καθολου που παιρνω ενα χαπακι καθε βραδι..
προτιμω να παιρνω ενα φαρμακο παρα να καθομαι στο κρεβατι, να τρεμω κ να κοιταω το ταβανι.
στην ψυχολογο την τωρινη δεν εχω αναφερει τιποτα για τις διατροφικες μου συνηθειες.
γτ εξεταζαμε αλλα θεματα μεχρι τωρα.
εννοειται οτι θα το εξετασω κ αυτο το θεμα σχετικα με την διατροφη.

----------


## λιλιουμ

ψυχαναλυση πεταμενα λεφτα για την καταθλιψη
ομαδικη εξαρτατι την ομαδικη, μμπορει να ταν κι αυτη πεταμενα λεφτα
καλα κανεις και κανεις γνωσιακη, να τα αναφερεις αμεσα τα διατροφικα.

----------


## mindcrime

> Γεια σας..θελω να ρωτησω για ενα υψος 1.70 κ 62 κιλα το θεωρειτε νορμαλ? γιατι εμενα δεν μου αρεσει κ θελω να φτασω στα 57 κιλα..ολοι μου λενε οτι ειμαι αδυνατη πολυ κ ειδικα πανω στα χερια ειναι σαν τριχες..εγω ομως νιωθω χοντρελα..
> ειναι κατι που πρεπει να ανησυχω..
> επιπλεον ξεκινησα να κανω διαιτα κ τρωω ολο το πρωι 2 φρυγανιες εναν καφε κ 2 φρουτα ..μικρες μεριδες φαγητου το μεσημερι κ το βραδυ αλλο ενα φρουτο.
> οταν φαω κατι λιπαρο νιωθω τρομερες ενοχες κ τρομερα χοντρη αυτοματως...
> δεν μπορω να το εμποδισω γιατι μου αρεσει πολυ να ειμαι αδυνατη πολυ.
> εκανα 2 υπαρφαγιες κατα τις οποιες καταβροχθισα ο.τι βρηκα κ μετα ποναγα σε σημειο να θελω να κανω εμετο.
> ενιωσα τρομερη ενοχη κ σταματησα να τρωω τις υπολοιπες μερες πολυ..
> δεν αντεχω να με βλεπω να παιρνω κιλα..νιωθω πολυ αγχος με το φαγητο μου.


Το βάρος είναι μία απλή μονάδα μέτρησης και τίποτα περισσότερο.... Δεν αποτελεί δείκτη για την σωματοδομή... Θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις τι εννόω.... Ας πάρουμε δύο γυναίκες για παράδειγμα. Η μία είναι 1,70 62 κιλά και έχει ποσοστό λίπους 23% και η άλλη είναι 1,70 62 κιλά και έχει ποσοστό λίπους 18%. Και οι δύο έχουν τα ίδια κιλά αλλά δεν έχουν το ίδιο σώμα. Η μία έχει ένα ιδανικό σώμα, ενώ η άλλη δεν το έχει παρόλο που τα κιλά είναι ίδια.... Το αδύνατος και το χοντρός κρίνεται από το ποσοστό λίπους που έχει το σώμα μας και όχι από τα κιλά....

----------


## anxious4ever

Α ΟΚ..αυτο δεν το γνωριζα...οποτε ειναι υποκειμενικο εντελως το θεμα ναι.
εγω επισης νομιζω ειναι κ το πως εμεις οι ιδιοι νιωθουμε ανετα κ σε ποια κιλα νιωθουμε οκ.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Αυτο με τα ποσοστα λιπους που λεει ο mindcrime δεν ειναι υποκειμενικο, ειναι αντικειμενικο και εξηγει το λογο που μπορει καποιος ανθρωπος στα ιδια κιλα και υψος με εναν αλλον να φαινεται πιο υγιης η αθλητικος τελοσπαντων. Να στο πω αλλιως...μπορεις να εισαι 60-65 κιλα και το σωμα σου να δειχνει πιο ωραιο απο οταν ησουν 53...απλουστατα επειδη θα αποτελειται απο μυικη μαζα (η οποια ειναι εξισου βαρια με το λιπος η ισως και πιο βαρια αλλα πιανει λιγοτερο ογκο,ειναι πιο "πυκνη" απο το λιπος). Επισης ετσι μπορει να ειναι καποιος στα 60-65 κιλα με το υψος σου και να εχει πιο σφιχτο κορμι γενικα απο οτι ησουν στα 53 πχ (χωρις να ξερω πως ησουν,μια υποθεση κανω). Αν και δεν νομιζω οτι σε αφορα αυτο μιας και ολοι σου λενε οτι εισαι πολυ αδυνατη. Το οτι οι γυρω σου σου λενε οτι εισαι αδυνατη κι εσυ νιωθεις παχια και μπουχεσας ειναι ανησυχητικο ναι, ισως βλεπεις τα πραγματα λιγο διαστρεβλωμενα. Δεν συμφωνω με τα μελη που λενε οπως νιωθεις καλα κλπ αν ειναι οντως ετσι. Και για να τα ρωτας εδω οντως υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα στο πως σε βλεπουν οι αλλοι και πως βλεπεις τον εαυτο σου... Και η παρατηρηση του mindcrime ειναι οντως χρησιμη για εσενα και χαιρομαι που το ανεφερε, οχι για να καθεσαι τωρα να σκεφτεσαι πως θα καις λιπος, αλλα για να δεις πως πραγματι τα κιλα ειναι ενας αριθμος και δεν χρειαζεται να τον φοβασαι γιατι δεν οριζει αυτος ο αριθμος το αισθητικα ωραιο. Αυτο που οριζει το αισθητικα ωραιο ειναι το ποσο υγιες ειναι το ατομο. Αν θελεις βαλε, αν θελεις χασε, αλλα κοιτα να εισαι υγιης...με το να κανεις συνεχεια διατροφη (που υποψιαζομαι οτι οταν λες διατροφη εννοεις διαιτα με θερμιδικο ελλειμμα) δεν γινεσαι απαραιτητα πιο υγιης...μπορει να ταλαιπωρεις το σωμα σου με αφυδατωση, καιγοντας τους μυς σου, χαλωντας το μεταβολισμο και τη διαθεση σου, αποδυναμωνοντας τα κοκκαλα σου κλπ...Το "υγιεινο" δεν ειναι σωνει και καλα το "διαιτης". Πιστευω πως θα επρεπε να εξερευνησεις λιγο καλυτερα τη ψυχολογικη διασταση του θεματος και τη σχεση σου με το φαγητο και την εικονα σου και οχι το σε ποιον αριθμο κιλων νιωθεις καλα η σου λενε οι αλλοι οτι εισαι καλα. Το θεμα μας δεν ειναι οι αριθμοι. Το θεμα μας ειναι να νιωθεις και να εισαι πραγματικα καλα και να το ξερεις χωρις να χρειαζεται να στο πει η ζυγαρια.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> εται ακριβως..κανω..καθομαι κ γραφω τι εφαγα για να θυμαμαι..μη φαω κατι παραπανω..κοιταω τις θερμιδες σε ολα τα τροφιμα..αλλα μαρεσει το τριπακι στο οποιο εχω μπει..νιωθω πιο αναλαφρη κ με λιγοτερες ενοχες...ειμαι καλα γιατρε μου??η την επαθα την νευρικη ανορεξια?


Eγώ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί ασχολούμαστε με τα κιλά....Μπορεί να είμαι χοντρή και να έχω νευρική ανορεξία.... έτσι δεν είναι? Εσύ γενικά πάντα ήσουν της υγιεινής διατροφής?

----------


## anxious4ever

μωρε συ καλα το λες..το θεμα ειναι οτι εγω εχω κολλησει κ φοβαμαι λογω του νεου φαρμακου..με το λαντοζ δεν ειχα θεματα..ηταν ουδετερο..δεν εππηρρεαζε καθολου το βαρος ουτε την αισθητικη μου..
με το ρεμερον εχω φοβηθει πολυ..κ οντως ναι παιρνω λιγοτερες θερμιδες απο οσες πρεπει την μερα.
εφω το πρωι μετραγα ποσα εφαγα κ μεχρι τωρα εχω φαει 2 παξιμαδια μια μπανανα κ 2 κρακερς.
κ τα θεωρω πολλα..κ νιωθω οτι το απογευμα που θα φαω μεσημεριανο γιατι δουλευω μεχρι τις 5, θα φαω ενα φλυντζανι ζυμαρικα κ το βραδυ 1 αυγο.
εχω κολλησει κ δεν θελω να το αφησω..μου πε ο γιατρος αν δω οτι παιρνω κιλα . θα μου το αλλξει το φαρμακο κ θα μου δωσει καποιο που δεν επηρρεαζει. προς το παρον επειδη μου χει κατσει καλα το φαρμακο ..δεν θελει να το αλλαξουμε..αλλα θελει να ειμαι stand by μου ειπε ..
εγω δνε θελω να το αλλαξω..
κ ναι καποτε ειχα νευρικη ανορεξια οταν ημουν 53 κιλα...ολοι με φωναζαν σκελετο.
7 χροναι ετρωγα διαιατητικα κ ολα τα γευματα μια σταλια με μια κουταλια λαδι..εκοψα ψωμια, τυρια κ αλατι..7 χρονια ημουν ελλιποβαρης...ειχα φοβερο προβλημα..ειχα μια γραμμη στο στερνο που χωριζε την μα πλευρα με την αλλη πλευρα..μετα εσπσαν τα νευρα μου απο την στερηση..κ εκανα επεισοδιο βουλημικα 1 φορα την εβδομαδα..δλδ ετρωγα τα παντα! κ τεραστιες ποσοτητες( ειχα βαλει μια μερα ελευθερη 1 φορα την εβδομαδα)..
την επομενη μερα απο την ελευθερη μερα , την περναγα τουαλετα με διαρροια..
μετα τα 7 χρονια διαιτας, χανω τον πατερα μου κ ξεκιναω κ νιωθω σαν ταυρος μενομενος..εβλεπα φαγητο κ μου παιζε το ματι..ετρωγα ταψια ολοκληρα παστιτσιο κ δεν σταμταγα..δεν επαιρνα γραμμαριο..μετα αρχισαν οι δυσπνοιες κ τα φουντωματα..για 2 χρονια ετρωγα πααααρα πολυ κ υπαρβολικα..τελικα μετα απο τα 2 αυτα χρονια..πηγα γυμναστηριο κ μου ζητησαν χαρτι γιατρου..πηγα γιατρο κ οταν με ειδε φρικαρε..εκρινε πως ειμαι πολυ αδυνατη κ πολυ νευρικη..μου ψηλαφισε τον θυρεοειδη κ εκρινε οτι ειναι πολυ πρησμενος..
τελικα με εστειλε σε εφημερευον..κ μου βρηκαν 150 σφυγμους κ τεραστια φλεγμονη στον θυρεοειδη..νοσηλευθηκα..η καρδια μου κινδυνευε με εμφραγμα κ μου εδωσαν ειδικα χαπια για την καρδια να ηρεμησει..τελικα νοσουσα απο υπερθυρεοριδισμο του graves..Κ 5 χρονια τωρα παιρνω χαπια γι αυτο κ ειναι ρυθμισμενος κ ειμαι ευθυροειδικη..

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ωραια τα λεω και παλι για αριθμους μου λες και κιλα :) Αυτα που περιγραφεις ως γευματα για ολοκληρη τη μερα ειναι πολυ λιγο. Και κακως καθεσαι και μετρας θερμιδες και φοβασαι, δηλαδη αναθεμα την ωρα και στιγμη που ανεφερε ο γιατρος τη πιθανοτητα για αυξηση βαρους και μπαινεις στο τρυπακι τωρα...εγω θα ελεγα να μη μετρας τιποτα...να τρως ενα θρεπτικο βαρβατο πρωινο και απο φαγητο καμια δυο φλυτζανια εστω οχι ενα...το βραδυ κατι ελαφρυ και ενδιαμεσα φρουτακια η οτι σνακ θεωρεις υγιεινο. ΔΕΝ θα παχυνεις ετσι, θα διατηρεισαι μια χαρα, τι χαπια ειναι αυτα πια. Ο γιατρος που στα εγραψε και ειπε τη παπαρα με τα κιλα ξερει το ιστορικο σου με την ανορεξια τα βουλιμικα επισοδεια κλπ; Αν οχι να του το πεις. Το φαγητο ειναι για να μας τρεφει, ουτε για να το φοβομαστε ουτε να καταφευγουμε σε αυτο για συναισθηματικους λογους. Εγω θα στο πω αλλιως...λες πως στα ταδε κιλα θα νιωθεις καλα...μπορεις λοιπον να πεταξεις τη ζυγαρια σου και να μη ζυγιστεις ξανα για πολυυυυ καιρο η και ποτε ξανα και απλα να κοιτας πως φαινεσαι στο καθρευτη και σε ποιο σημειο (ειτε πανω ειτε κατω στα κιλα) αισθανεσαι καλα και ανετα και υγιης; Μπορεις να μη ξανακοιταξεις νουμερο παρα μοναχα το πως νιωθει; Θα μαντεψω πως δε μπορεις...χωρια που το νουμερο που βλεπεις στη ζυγαρια διαστρεβλωνει και οτι βλεπεις στο καθρευτη και το αν αισθανεσαι καλα η οχι...προσπαθεις να μετρησεις με καποια ποσοτητα την αξια σου βασικα..το ολο θεμα μου φαινεται πως εχει συναισθηματικη διασταση...δεν απορεις δηλαδη γιατι αραγε εισαι η του υψους η του βαθους με το φαι; Γιατι εσυ βλεπεις αλλα στο καθρευτη και οι γυρω σου βλεπουν αλλα; Δεν ειναι περιεργο; Δεν θα ηθελες να ελευθερωθεις καποτε απο αυτες τις ανησυχιες και να μη μετρας θερμιδες και υψη και πλατη και κιλα και τη καθε μπουκια σου και να αισθανεσαι καλα χωρις ολες αυτες τις σκοτουρες; Εφοσον ανοιξες το θεμα εγω νομιζω πως θελεις...κατι σε υποψιασε παλι. Οποτε θα προτεινα να τα πεις ολα αυτα σε καποιον που ξερει και που μπορει να σε βοηθησει να λυσεις το ψυχολογικο κομματι...

----------


## Macgyver

> ψυχαναλυση πεταμενα λεφτα για την καταθλιψη
> ομαδικη εξαρτατι την ομαδικη, μμπορει να ταν κι αυτη πεταμενα λεφτα
> καλα κανεις και κανεις γνωσιακη, να τα αναφερεις αμεσα τα διατροφικα.


Καλε , τι εγινες εσυ ? αυτο το χιουμορ σου , μουλειψε ..................

Αγαπητοι συμφορουμιτες , να σας συστησω το καλυτερο χιουμορ του φορουμ , και το χειροτερο παιδι ........θαθελε....

----------


## anxious4ever

πεταμενα λεφτα λιλιουμ..δεν ξερω παιζει..με βοηθησε πολυ σε καποια κομματια..σε αλλα δεν εκανε τιποτα.
@ ναταλια--> εχεις απολυτο δικιο..εχω διαστρεβλωμενη εικονα..φαντασυο δε λεω σε κανενα οτι κανω σιαιτα γιατι θα με κραξουν..θα καταλαβουν οτι δνε παω κ τοσο καλα..κ παντα μου λενε..εισαι τοσο αδυνατη γιατι?οποτε για να μη με ζαλιζουν δεν το λεω.
ο τωρινος γιατρος δεν ξερει οτι ειχα περασει νευρικη ανορεξια..δνε τον γνωριζα τοτε πανε κ 10 χρονια!στην ομαδα τοτε, το ειχα αναφερει κ απλα μου ελεγαν οτι εχω διαστρεβλωμενη εικονα σωματος..οσο κ να λες εσυ..εγω νιωθω οτι αν φαω παραπανω απο ενα φλυντζανι ζυμαρικα θα παχυνω..μαλλον θα το παρακολουθησω να δω πως θα παει κ αν δω οτι φτανω σε σημεια ασχημα..θα κανω τα παντα να το σταματησω.
επιπλεον..θα το συζητησω με την ψυχολογο μου η οποια συνεργαζεται με τον ψυχιατρο μου..στην τελικη ας μου αλλαξει το χαπι να τελειωνουμε..γαιτι πριν το χαπι..ημουν ξενοιαστη με το φαγητο.
ασε οι ασκησεις! καθε μερα καθισματα κωλου! μεχρι κ εδω στη δουλεια κλεινομαι στο wc κ κανω ασκησεις!! 
το χαπι λεγεται ρεμερον κ ειναι αντικαταθλιτικο..αλλα με κανει κ νιωθω μια χαρα ηρεμη ρε γμτ κ μου εχει ανεβασει κ την διαθεση..νορμαλ δλδ.
ειναι μιρταζαπινη..κ ανογιει την ορεξη.αν βαλεις google μιρταζαπινη κ κιλα ..θα φριξεις!!
κ το περναγαμε καπως επιφανιακα θα ελεγα.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Ωραια τα λεω και παλι για αριθμους μου λες και κιλα :) Αυτα που περιγραφεις ως γευματα για ολοκληρη τη μερα ειναι πολυ λιγο. Και κακως καθεσαι και μετρας θερμιδες και φοβασαι, δηλαδη αναθεμα την ωρα και στιγμη που ανεφερε ο γιατρος τη πιθανοτητα για αυξηση βαρους και μπαινεις στο τρυπακι τωρα...εγω θα ελεγα να μη μετρας τιποτα...να τρως ενα θρεπτικο βαρβατο πρωινο και απο φαγητο καμια δυο φλυτζανια εστω οχι ενα...το βραδυ κατι ελαφρυ και ενδιαμεσα φρουτακια η οτι σνακ θεωρεις υγιεινο. ΔΕΝ θα παχυνεις ετσι, θα διατηρεισαι μια χαρα, τι χαπια ειναι αυτα πια. Ο γιατρος που στα εγραψε και ειπε τη παπαρα με τα κιλα ξερει το ιστορικο σου με την ανορεξια τα βουλιμικα επισοδεια κλπ; Αν οχι να του το πεις. Το φαγητο ειναι για να μας τρεφει, ουτε για να το φοβομαστε ουτε να καταφευγουμε σε αυτο για συναισθηματικους λογους. Εγω θα στο πω αλλιως...λες πως στα ταδε κιλα θα νιωθεις καλα...μπορεις λοιπον να πεταξεις τη ζυγαρια σου και να μη ζυγιστεις ξανα για πολυυυυ καιρο η και ποτε ξανα και απλα να κοιτας πως φαινεσαι στο καθρευτη και σε ποιο σημειο (ειτε πανω ειτε κατω στα κιλα) αισθανεσαι καλα και ανετα και υγιης; Μπορεις να μη ξανακοιταξεις νουμερο παρα μοναχα το πως νιωθει; Θα μαντεψω πως δε μπορεις...χωρια που το νουμερο που βλεπεις στη ζυγαρια διαστρεβλωνει και οτι βλεπεις στο καθρευτη και το αν αισθανεσαι καλα η οχι...προσπαθεις να μετρησεις με καποια ποσοτητα την αξια σου βασικα..το ολο θεμα μου φαινεται πως εχει συναισθηματικη διασταση...δεν απορεις δηλαδη γιατι αραγε εισαι η του υψους η του βαθους με το φαι; Γιατι εσυ βλεπεις αλλα στο καθρευτη και οι γυρω σου βλεπουν αλλα; Δεν ειναι περιεργο; Δεν θα ηθελες να ελευθερωθεις καποτε απο αυτες τις ανησυχιες και να μη μετρας θερμιδες και υψη και πλατη και κιλα και τη καθε μπουκια σου και να αισθανεσαι καλα χωρις ολες αυτες τις σκοτουρες; Εφοσον ανοιξες το θεμα εγω νομιζω πως θελεις...κατι σε υποψιασε παλι. Οποτε θα προτεινα να τα πεις ολα αυτα σε καποιον που ξερει και που μπορει να σε βοηθησει να λυσεις το ψυχολογικο κομματι...


Συμφωνώ.........

----------


## Macgyver

Η μιρταζαπινη , η ρεμερον , θαπρεπε να δινεται για νευρικη ανορεξια ...........σου ανοιγει την ορεξη τρομακτικα , εγω εβαλα με αυτο το διαολι σε 4 μηνες , 14 κιλα ......και ετρεχα στους διαιτολογους ......και δεν εφτανα .....

----------


## anxious4ever

Δεν μου εχει ανοιξει καθολου την ορεξη..οταν λεμε μηδεν..μηδεν...
ειμαι πολυ κουλ με την ορεξη..ποσα mg επαιρνες?μπορει να παιζει ρολο..πιο πολυ την ανοιγει στα 45mg. εγω παιρνω 30mg. k δεν εχω καμια διαφορα..ισα ισα επειδη νιωθω πολυ ηρεμη..δεν νιωθω την αναγκη να τρωω για να γεμισω καποιο κενο.
με το λαντοζ ετρωγα σαν τρελλη..αλλα δεν επαιρνα κιλα.

----------


## Macgyver

Πολυ περιεργο , εισαι η πρωτη που ακουω οτι δεν της ανοιξε την ορεξη το ρεμερον , επαιρνα 30mg , ειναι το μονο τετρακυκλικο αντικαταθλιπτικο , δλδ ειναι μια κατηγορια απο μονο του , οντως σε ηρεμει , μαλλον σε παραηρεμει , εμενα με κοιμιζε ............... επαιρνα 10 μηνες το λαντοζ , ουτε αποτελεσμα ειδα , αλλα ουτε μου ανοιξε την ορεξη ................... τελικα οντως , το καθε φαρμακο , επιδρα τελειως διαφορετικα σε καθε οργανισμο ....... μετα απο χρονια δοκιμων , κατεληξα στο σεροξατ και το εφεξορ , τα μονα που δουλευουν σεμενα , λιγο απο το ενα , λιγο απο ταλλο ......πειραματακια κανω ....

----------


## Stavros

@anxious4ever
Στο άλλο σου Thread μας έγραψες πως με το Remeron πήρες 4 κιλά.Όπως και με το Ladose το ίδιο παλιότερα.
Αυτά τα 4 κιλά που είχες πάρει εξαιτίας του Remeron κατάφερες και τα έχασες???

----------


## anxious4ever

Τα 4 κιλά τα έχασα λόγω θλιψης κ επειδή δεν ετρωγα τίποτα..μόλις συνηλθα τα πηρα επειδή έφυγε το στρες.. Δεν έχω πάρει παραπάνω κιλά...κ με το λαντοζ ακριβώς τα ίδια.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γεια σας..θελω να ρωτησω για ενα υψος 1.70 κ 62 κιλα το θεωρειτε νορμαλ? γιατι εμενα δεν μου αρεσει κ θελω να φτασω στα 57 κιλα..ολοι μου λενε οτι ειμαι αδυνατη πολυ κ ειδικα πανω στα χερια ειναι σαν τριχες..εγω ομως νιωθω χοντρελα..
> ειναι κατι που πρεπει να ανησυχω..
> επιπλεον ξεκινησα να κανω διαιτα κ τρωω ολο το πρωι 2 φρυγανιες εναν καφε κ 2 φρουτα ..μικρες μεριδες φαγητου το μεσημερι κ το βραδυ αλλο ενα φρουτο.
> οταν φαω κατι λιπαρο νιωθω τρομερες ενοχες κ τρομερα χοντρη αυτοματως...
> δεν μπορω να το εμποδισω γιατι μου αρεσει πολυ να ειμαι αδυνατη πολυ.
> εκανα 2 υπαρφαγιες κατα τις οποιες καταβροχθισα ο.τι βρηκα κ μετα ποναγα σε σημειο να θελω να κανω εμετο.
> ενιωσα τρομερη ενοχη κ σταματησα να τρωω τις υπολοιπες μερες πολυ..
> δεν αντεχω να με βλεπω να παιρνω κιλα..νιωθω πολυ αγχος με το φαγητο μου.


Καλησπέρα,anxious!
Νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να ανησυχείς,έχεις πολύ καλές αναλογίες!
Νιώθεις καλά με τον εαυτό σου?

----------


## anxious4ever

Όχι..νιωθω μπουχεσα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Όχι..νιωθω μπουχεσα


Το έχεις συζητήσει με κάποια φίλη σου,με τον σύντροφο σου κλπ?
Για να σε εμψυχώσουν έστω.

----------


## anxious4ever

Ναι μου λενε ότι ειμαι πετσί κ κόκκαλο...αλλά λίγο με νοιάζει..με νοαζει εγώ πως νιώθω...ευτυχώς ξςκινω κ πρόβες.. Διότι αραζαμε λόγω Πάσχα κ ίσως γι αυτό νιώθω βαριά..μόλις ξεκίνησω πάλι τις πρόβες θα αφιξω λογικά.είμαι χορεύτρια

----------


## Natalia_sups

Κατι αλλο που παρατηρησα και χτυπαει λιγο καμπανακι ειναι πως κρυβεις απο τους κοντινους σου ανθρωπους οτι κανεις διαιτα...αυτη η μυστικοπαθεια ειναι κλασικο σημαδι...λες οτι θα το ελεγχεις αλλα δεν ξερω... Παλια οταν ειχες φτασει στην ανορεξια πιστευες οτι ειχες τον ελεγχο; Πιστευες οτι μπορουσες να διακρινεις απο πιο σημειο και μετα εβλαπτες τον εαυτο σου; Αν οχι καλως...σημαινει πως εχει καποια βαση μαλλον που τα πιστευεις τωρα. Αν και τοτε τα πιστευες ομως σημαινει οτι μπορει να γυρισεις στα ιδια...Και εισαι πιο εξυπνη απο το να βρεθεις ξανα στην ιδια θεση πιστευω και ελπιζω δηλαδη. Παντως ειπες οτι θα το πεις στους ειδικους τους οποιους βλεπεις οποτε αυτο ειναι καλο :)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι μου λενε ότι ειμαι πετσί κ κόκκαλο...αλλά λίγο με νοιάζει..με νοαζει εγώ πως νιώθω...ευτυχώς ξςκινω κ πρόβες.. Διότι αραζαμε λόγω Πάσχα κ ίσως γι αυτό νιώθω βαριά..μόλις ξεκίνησω πάλι τις πρόβες θα αφιξω λογικά.είμαι χορεύτρια


Ε τότε μην αγχώνεσαι βρε!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κατι αλλο που παρατηρησα και χτυπαει λιγο καμπανακι ειναι πως κρυβεις απο τους κοντινους σου ανθρωπους οτι κανεις διαιτα...αυτη η μυστικοπαθεια ειναι κλασικο σημαδι...λες οτι θα το ελεγχεις αλλα δεν ξερω... Παλια οταν ειχες φτασει στην ανορεξια πιστευες οτι ειχες τον ελεγχο; Πιστευες οτι μπορουσες να διακρινεις απο πιο σημειο και μετα εβλαπτες τον εαυτο σου; Αν οχι καλως...σημαινει πως εχει καποια βαση μαλλον που τα πιστευεις τωρα. Αν και τοτε τα πιστευες ομως σημαινει οτι μπορει να γυρισεις στα ιδια...Και εισαι πιο εξυπνη απο το να βρεθεις ξανα στην ιδια θεση πιστευω και ελπιζω δηλαδη. Παντως ειπες οτι θα το πεις στους ειδικους τους οποιους βλεπεις οποτε αυτο ειναι καλο :)


Ναταλία,πιστεύεις ότι ένας διατροφολόγος θα την βοηθούσε καθόλου?

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναταλία,πιστεύεις ότι ένας διατροφολόγος θα την βοηθούσε καθόλου?


Πιστευω δεν ειναι τοσο θεμα διατροφολογου οσο ψυχολογου. Αλλα και ο διατροφολογος θα βοηθουσε για να νιωσει πιο ηρεμη. Ωστοσο το καλο θα ηταν να εβρισκε κανα σωστο διατροφολογο οχι εναν της τυποποιημενης διαιτας για απωλεια βαρους τυπου μισο κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης ενα σπιρτοκουτο τυρι και μαλακιες...αυτα λειτουργουν για λιγο και για συγκεκριμενο κοσμο. Αν πεσει σε κανεναν που δε ξερει τι γινεται και δουλευει καρμπον μπορει και να κανει ζημια. Ωστοσο αν ειναι καλος μπορει να της εξηγησει ολα οσα χρειαζεται να ξερει για τη διατροφη (οχι τη διαιτα),να καταρριψει μερικους διατροφικους μυθους και να τη βοηθησει να μαθει να υπολογιζει καλυτερα τι της κανει καλο και τι κακο σε αυτο τον τομεα. Βεβαια επιλογη σου ειναι ολα anxious4ever δεν εχει σημασια τι πιστευω εγω, ασχετα που τα λεω με τις καλυτερες των προθεσεων.

----------


## mindcrime

Άκου λοιπόν μπουχέσα..... 

Το ποσοστό λίπους αποτελεί τον αδιάψευστο μάρτυρα για το ποια κατηγορία ανήκεις. Το δύσκολο πράγμα είναι να το μετρήσεις. Υπάρχουν αρκετοί τρόποι αλλά δυστυχώς λίγοι αποτελούν ακριβείς. Για παράδειγμα υπάρχουν όργανα τα οποία ονομάζονται λιπομετρητές οι οποίοι κοστίζουν γύρω στα 50 ευρώ, αλλά δυστυχώς έχουν μεγάλες αποκλίσεις από το πραγματικό ποσοστό λίπους. Υπάρχουν όμως και άλλοι μέθοδοι που είναι ακριβείς με μειονέκτημα το κόστος. Για παράδειγμα η δεξαμενή λιπομέτρησης που έχει το ΤΕΦΑΑ στη Δάφνη αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν δέχονται πολίτες και τους μετράνε το λίπος. Υπάρχει μία μέθοδος η οποία λέγεται αέρια πληθυσμογραφία που χρησιμοποιούν οι πνευμονολόγοι και μέσω κάποιων εξισώσεων μετριέται το ποσοστό λίπους. Υπάρχει επίσης και η τσιμπίδα που παρέχει αρκετά καλό ποσοστό μέτρησης του λίπους αλλά το θέμα είναι πως είσαι άπειρη στο να τη χρησιμοποιείς και να βγάζεις ακριβή αποτελέσματα. Αν πραγματικά, πραγματικά όμως θεωρείς πως αξίζει τόσο πολύ να μάθεις σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκεις, τότε κάνε μία αέρια πληθυσμογραφία να ανακαλύψεις το ποσοστό λίπους σου. Αν ανήκεις εκεί που είσαι έχει καλώς, αν είσαι μπουχέσα όπως αποκαλείς τον εαυτό σου τότε πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι με γνώμονα την διατροφή και όχι την δίαιτα, αν είσαι σκελετός τότε πρέπει να φροντίσεις την διατροφή σου για να δώσεις στο σώμα σου αυτό που πρέπει δηλαδή μυϊκή μάζα. 

Για την ώρα αυτό που κάνεις στον εαυτό σου, είναι να τον σκοτώνεις αργά και με βασανιστικό ρυθμό, με αποτέλεσμα να χτυπάς το ένα πλατώ πίσω από το άλλο και αυτός (ο οργανισμός σου-μεταβολισμός) να αμύνεται....

----------


## anxious4ever

Ορίστε μόλις γυρισα από πρόβα κ έπαιζαν κάτι κουλουράκια στο στούντιο.. Μου λέει μια κοπέλα πάρε κ της λέω ευχαριστώ αλλά κάνω διατροφή, δεν θέλω.κ το άκουσε ο υπεύθυνος κ λέει μπροστά σε όλους "ορίστε κάνει δίαιτα!στο τέλος θα εξαφανιστεί !θα βγει στη σκηνη κ θα φέγγει.. Μη μου πεις ότι θες να χάσεις κιλα;" κ απαντάω "όχι όχι απλά προσέχω να τρώω υγιεινα" κ μου λέει "κανόνισε μη χάσεις γτ ήδη είσαι ακτίνα".... Καταλαβατε τώρα;;;εγώ όμως δεν νιωθψ άνετα, έβλεπα παχια να κρέμονται από το κολαν του χορού...τώρα αυτό τι είναι;;;μήπως οι άλλοι δεν βλέπουν καλά;ή εγώ εχω τοα διαστρεβλωμένη εικόνα.να σημείωσε πάντως ότι τρώω τροφές με θρεπτικά συστατικά.. Κ ειδικότερα πρωτεινες..κ βιταμίνες.απλώς έχω μειώσει ποσότητες κ κάνω καλούς συνδυασμούς..ξςρω άπειρα για τις τροφές διότι μια ζωή έκανα χορό κ γυμναστική οποτε για μεγάλα διάστηματα με παρακολουθούσε διατροφολογος. Απλά πλέον μονη μου ξέρω τι πρέπει ν φάω για να διατηρήσω βάρος κ τι όχι για να χάσω..
Δεν τρώω δλδ βλακειες..έχω δώσει βάρος σε σωστές τροφές..πχ για κολατσιό αντί να φαω ένα κρουασάν,τρωω μανιτάρι με αυγό..σωστές δλδ τροφές.

----------


## mindcrime

Θα σου πω κάτι το οποίο θα σου φανεί αστείο, αλλά το όλο ζήτημα είναι η κατανάλωση θερμίδων. Όταν κάποιος καταναλώνει λιγότερες θερμίδες από αυτές που χρειάζεται στο τέλος θα χάνει βάρος. Πρόσεξε όμως τι λέω, λέω πως θα χάνει βάρος που σημαίνει πως μπορείς πέρα από το λίπος να χάνεις και υγρά. Εγώ πιστεύω πως το πρόβλημα σου δεν είναι το σώμα σου αλλά περισσότερο η αντίληψη που έχεις δημιουργήσει για αυτό. Από αυτά που έχω αντιληφθεί θεωρώ πως αυτό που χρειάζεσαι περισσότερο είναι γυμναστική και μία μίνι αύξηση θερμίδων η οποία θα προκαλέσει αύξηση της μυϊκής σου μάζας. Επειδή ήδη ακολουθείς ένα υγιεινό πρόγραμμα διατροφής νομίζω πως χρειάζεται να προσθέσεις 4-5 κιλά επιπλέον για να έχεις το σώμα που θες. Δεν ξέρω αν μετράς τις θερμίδες που καταναλώνεις ημερησίως, αλλά αν τις μετράς τότε πρόσθεσε 300 θερμίδες. Αν δεν τις μετράς, μην προσθέσεις τίποτα, ξεκίνησε από σήμερα χωρίς να αλλάξεις τις διατροφικές σου συνήθειες να μετράς τις θερμίδες που καταναλώνεις και μετά από μία εβδομάδα πρόσθεσε στην διάρκεια της ημέρας 300 θερμίδες επιπλέον.

----------


## anxious4ever

ΣΚΑΤΑ! μολις ζυγιστικα κ εχω φτασει στα 64.500! λοιπον φτανει! το ρεμερον κανει κατακρατηση υγρων δεν εξηγειται!! νευριασα παρα πολυ..δεν τρωω σχεδον τιποτα κ κ η ζυγαρια ανεβαινει..
τελος ! θα παρω τον γιατρο μου να οτυ ζητησω αλλαγη..εφοσον μου ειπε οτι εχω επιλογες ..
νευριασα παρα πολυ! εγω τοφαλος δεν θα γινω με τα κωλοχαπα! αι σιχτιρ.
το αλλαζω σημερα κιολας! δεν αντεχω να ζω ετσι κ να μην τρωω..τρωω σχεδον τιποτα.
δηλαδη αν φαω κανονικα..θα φτασω τα 70..πρωτη φορα ειδα στη ζωη μου τετοιο νουμερο!
καλα λεω εγω..οι κοιλια μου ειναι μονιμως φουσκωμενη ..εχω κανει κατακρατηση κ στανταρ φταει το φαρμακο.τελος παιρνω γιατρο τηλ.

----------


## anxious4ever

παιδια δεν εχω φτασει ποτε στη ζωη μου 64.500!!!!!! κατι γινεται..
το ρεμερον φταιει στανταρ..αφυο κ αυτος το ειπε..ζυγισου γιατι αν παχυνεις φταει το ρεμερον , οπτοε θα σου το αλλαξω..
εχουμε μου ειπε πολλες επιλογες.

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα ανξιους.
ειδα και το αλλο θεμα σου , που ο γιατρος σου , σου εκοψε αυτο το φαρμακο και σου ειπε οτι κανει κατακρατηση.
αν οντως κανει κατακρατηση θα τα χασεις αμεσως με την διακοπη, μην αγχωνεσαι και ανησυχεις. θα ειναι νερο, οχι λιπος.
τα κιλα που αναφερεις στην αρχη, ειναι ιδανικα για το υψος σου,ουτε πολλα ουτε λιγα. τελεια ειναι.
αφου επιπλεον γυμναζεσαι οπως λες, δεν χρειαζεσαι τπτ αλλο απο συντηρηση.
το να βλεπεις κατι πιο αδυνατο, πχ χερια οπως λες και κατι λιγοτερο, ειναι θεμα κατανομης βαρους, οχι κιλων, μην επηρρεαζεσαι απο αυτο ουτε για να χασεις, ουτε για να βαλεις.

----------


## anxious4ever

ασε κριμα..κ με ειχε βοηθησει πολυ αυτο το χαπι...
να δουμε τωρα τι θα μου δωσει κ αν θα ειναι εξισου καλο..παντως με το ρεμερον ειχα ηρεμια.
οχι στρες κ γενικα...αγγιξα το ζεν.κριμα που παχαινει...ναι ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα..

----------


## Remedy

> ασε κριμα..κ με ειχε βοηθησει πολυ αυτο το χαπι...
> να δουμε τωρα τι θα μου δωσει κ αν θα ειναι εξισου καλο..παντως με το ρεμερον ειχα ηρεμια.
> οχι στρες κ γενικα...αγγιξα το ζεν.κριμα που παχαινει...ναι ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα..


μην στεναχωριεσαι, κατι θα βρει ο γιατρος. δεν θα σε αφηνε ετσι.
ευχομαι τα καλυτερα.

----------


## anxious4ever

εχω σκασει ρε σου λεω...με τα κιλα..
αν θα τα χασω..πως θα τα χασω..πρεπει να παω να κοιταξω κ τον θυρεοειδη..μηπως μου το γυρισε σε κανα υποθυρεοειδισμο..μηπω χρειαστει κ κει αλλαγη φαρμακων.
θα παω το απογευμα να κανω εξεταση..να ειμαι κ σιγουρη απο αυτο..γιατι αν ο θυρεοειδης μου εχει θεματακι..θα χρειαστω αλλαγη δοσης φαρμακου..μηπως δλδ φταιει κ αυτο..
πφφφ θα σκασω! γι αυτο η κοιλια μου ειναι φουσκωμενη τοσο καιρο κ τρωω σαν πουλι...πφφ

----------


## Remedy

αφου σου ειπε ο ντοκ για κατακρατηση. κανε αυτο που λεει με το φαρμακο και πινε ΠΟΛΥ νερο με περιορισμενο αλατι για ενα διαστημα και θα ξεπρηστεις. μην στεναχωριεσαι.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Σκέφτηκες να κανεις εξετάσεις για θυρεοειδή;

----------


## anxious4ever

σωστο remedy! 
δεν το σκεφτηκα να μη τρωω αλατι για λιγο καιρο για να ξεπρηστω...σωστη!
θα το κανω κ αυτο.ρε τι τραβαμε ρε παιδια..
θα κανω σημερα εξεταση θυρεοειδη..το απογευμα θα παω να μετρησω το tsh μου..μιας κ εχω υπερθυρεοειδιμο..κ παιρνω φαρμακα.πριν 4 μηνες ημουν οκ με την εξεταση του θυρ.θα κοιταξω λοιπον μηπως αλλαξ κ απο κει κατι.
οποτε αυριο θα εχω το αποτελεσμα.

----------


## Pinelopipik

Κλαημέρα σε όλους!Ξέρω ότι θα εχετ εξανακουσει χιλιαδςε φορες και από αλλα μελη την ιδια ερωτηση αλλα πραγματικα ειναιφορες που ουτε εγω η διδια δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.Ειμαι 21 χρονωνμε υψος 1.72 και 46 κιλα.Δεν εχω ορεξη να φαω και ακομα και οταν εχω λιγο παντα υποσυνείδητα σκέφτομαι το θεμα του βαρους.εχασα ξαφνιακ πολλα κιλα και ενω πριν ημουν περιπου 70 τωρα πηγα στα 45 και νομιζω ότι εφτασα στο άλλο ακρο.Θα ηθελα καποις που εχει περασει κατι αναλογο να μου πει μια γνωμη γιατι εδώ και3 χρονια σε αυτή την κατασταση δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω πια.
Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## melissa

> Κλαημέρα σε όλους!Ξέρω ότι θα εχετ εξανακουσει χιλιαδςε φορες και από αλλα μελη την ιδια ερωτηση αλλα πραγματικα ειναιφορες που ουτε εγω η διδια δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.Ειμαι 21 χρονωνμε υψος 1.72 και 46 κιλα.Δεν εχω ορεξη να φαω και ακομα και οταν εχω λιγο παντα υποσυνείδητα σκέφτομαι το θεμα του βαρους.εχασα ξαφνιακ πολλα κιλα και ενω πριν ημουν περιπου 70 τωρα πηγα στα 45 και νομιζω ότι εφτασα στο άλλο ακρο.Θα ηθελα καποις που εχει περασει κατι αναλογο να μου πει μια γνωμη γιατι εδώ και3 χρονια σε αυτή την κατασταση δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω πια.
> Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!


Τα κιλά σου ειναι παρα πολυ λίγα για το ύψος σου. Λες οτι έχασες αρκετα κιλά. Πως τα εχασες; Είχες κάποιο ιατρικό πρόβλημα; Έκανες διαιτα;

----------


## Pinelopipik

Όχι δεν εκανα διαιτα γιατι παντα μου αρεσε το φαγητο κα θεωρουσα ότι ημουν σχετικα φυσιολογικη πριν.Ξεκινησε από ψυχολογικο παραγοντα στρεσ,στεναχωρια και μετα συνηθισα να μη τρωω και αρχισα να χανω ακομα πρισσοτερα κιλα.Για τη ακριβεια είμαι 46 κιλα όχι 45 αλλα το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τωρα μονο γιαουρτι ή σουπες και λιγο τυρι και ειναι φορεςς που εν ωκαταλαβαινω το προβλημα και λεω πρεπει να φαω περισσοτερο φοβάμαι ότι αν φαω φυσιολογικα θα παρω κιλα.

----------


## anxious4ever

ε τι φοβασαι?μα πρεπει να παρεις κιλα! αλλιως θα γινεις σαν την Νανα Καραγιαννη..αυτο θελεις για τον εαυτο σου??

----------


## melissa

Αφού το αναγνωρίζεις κι εσύ ότι πρέπει να βάλεις κιλά έχεις κάνει το πρώτο και σημαντικότερο βήμα. Θα σου πρότεινα να προσπαθήσεις να μπεις από μόνη σου σε ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής (δηλαδή να τρως με το ρολόι), 10:00 τοστ, 12:00 μπάρα δημητριακών, 2:00 μεσημεριανό, 4:00 φρούτα, 6:00 γιαούρτι, 8:00 βραδυνό. Το να τρως σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα έστω και με το ζόρι για αρχή είναι ο τρόπος να ξανακάνεις τον οργανισμό σου να φάει. Αν πιστεύεις ότι δεν μπορείς να το καταφέρεις μόνη σου, το καλύτερο θα ήταν να απευθυνθείς σε έναν διατροφολόγο που θα σου αυξάνει τις ποσότητες σταδιακά ώστε να μην βρεθείς και στο άλλο άκρο. Μπορεί αυτό που σε κρατάει να είναι ότι δεν θέλεις να ξεπεράσεις τα επιθυμητά σου κιλά που είναι κατανοητό και ένας ειδικός μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει σε αυτό. Αλλά κάνε μια προσπάθεια γιατί τα κιλά κάτω από το φυσιολογικό είναι εξίσου καταστρεπτικά για την υγεία μας όπως και το υπερβολικό βάρος.

----------


## Pinelopipik

> ε τι φοβασαι?μα πρεπει να παρεις κιλα! αλλιως θα γινεις σαν την Νανα Καραγιαννη..αυτο θελεις για τον εαυτο σου??



Το ξερω αλλα είναι κατι που με μπερδευει.θελω να φαω αλλα ταυτοχρον σκεφομαιι ότι αν φαω κανονικα θα παχυνω.και ενώ καταλαβαινω ότι είμαι αδυνατη δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ότι είμαι παρα πολύ αδυνατη οπως μου λενε ολοι.Λεω οκ είμαι αδυνατη αλλα στο φυσιολογικο ενώ προεξεχουν κοκαλα στα χερια μπροστα στο λαιμο και ολοι μου λενε ότι παραείμαι αδυνατη .

----------


## Pinelopipik

> Αφού το αναγνωρίζεις κι εσύ ότι πρέπει να βάλεις κιλά έχεις κάνει το πρώτο και σημαντικότερο βήμα. Θα σου πρότεινα να προσπαθήσεις να μπεις από μόνη σου σε ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής (δηλαδή να τρως με το ρολόι), 10:00 τοστ, 12:00 μπάρα δημητριακών, 2:00 μεσημεριανό, 4:00 φρούτα, 6:00 γιαούρτι, 8:00 βραδυνό. Το να τρως σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα έστω και με το ζόρι για αρχή είναι ο τρόπος να ξανακάνεις τον οργανισμό σου να φάει. Αν πιστεύεις ότι δεν μπορείς να το καταφέρεις μόνη σου, το καλύτερο θα ήταν να απευθυνθείς σε έναν διατροφολόγο που θα σου αυξάνει τις ποσότητες σταδιακά ώστε να μην βρεθείς και στο άλλο άκρο. Μπορεί αυτό που σε κρατάει να είναι ότι δεν θέλεις να ξεπεράσεις τα επιθυμητά σου κιλά που είναι κατανοητό και ένας ειδικός μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει σε αυτό. Αλλά κάνε μια προσπάθεια γιατί τα κιλά κάτω από το φυσιολογικό είναι εξίσου καταστρεπτικά για την υγεία μας όπως και το υπερβολικό βάρος.


mellisα σε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σου!το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ενώ τα λεω είμαι καλη στα λογια αλλα όχι στην πραξη .μολις βλεπω τη ζυγαρια να αναεβαινε 2-3 κιλα κι ν αφτανει στα 48-49 πανικοβαλομαι και αρχιζω πλι να τρωω ακομα πιο λιγο και πραγματα υποθερμιδικα πχ γιαουρτι 0 ή 2% μονο με λιγο φρυγανιά ή σουπες για να χασω τα ''περιττα'' κιλα.Γενικα το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οκ καταλαβαινω ότι είμαι αδυνατ αλλα όχι τοσο οσο είμαι στην πραγματικοτητα και το θεμα με το φαγητο ξεκινησε εδώ και 3 χρονια εχω αρχισει να πιστευω ότι τους τελευταίους μηνες μαλλον βαδιζω προς τηννευρικη ναορεξια.ειχες και εσυ αναλογο πρόβλημα?πως το αντιμετωπισες?

----------


## melissa

Νευρική ανορεξία δεν είχα ποτέ αλλά έχω μια πάρα πολύ κακή σχέση με το φαγητό. Ή που θα το σιχαίνομαι και θα τρώω λιγότερο από το φυσιολογικό προκειμένου όπως εσύ να μην παχύνω, ή που θα τρώω πάρα πολύ τα πάντα μέχρι να σκάσω. Γενικά δεν έχω μια υγιή σχέση με το φαγητό αλλά παλεύω να την αποκτήσω. Τώρα θέλω να απευθυνθώ σε μια διατροφολόγο ώστε να μάθω να τρέφομαι σωστά κι ας έχω φυσιολογικό βάρος. Γενικά έχω πολύ διαστρεβλωμένη άποψη της εικόνας μου. Τύπου όταν ήμουν 10 κιλά πάνω από το ιδανικό μου βάρος, αισθανόμουν πιο αδύνατη απ'ότι είμαι τώρα που έχω το ιδανικό βάρος και μου το λένε όλοι. Καμία επαφή με την πραγματικότητα. Γενικά θεωρώ ότι όταν φτάνουμε σε τέτοια επίπεδα καλό είναι να ζητάμε τη βοήθεια ενός ειδικού γι'αυτό σου είπα καλύτερα να απευθυνθείς σε έναν διατροφολόγο. Και μόνο που θα ξέρεις ότι δεν είσαι μόνη σου σε αυτή την προσπάθεια θα είναι πολύ σημαντικό. Θα σε βοηθήσει να παρεις κιλά αλλά όχι να ξεπεράσεις το ιδανικό για σένα βάρος άρα δεν έχεις τίποτα να φοβάσαι και να ανησυχεις. :)
Αυτό με τα συχνά γεύματα είναι κάτι που το λένε όλοι οι ειδικοί και βοηθάει στο να διατηρείς τα κιλά σου σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα ούτε λίγα, ούτε πολλά, ή να επανέλθεις στα φυσιολογικά.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Το ξερω αλλα είναι κατι που με μπερδευει.θελω να φαω αλλα ταυτοχρον σκεφομαιι ότι αν φαω κανονικα θα παχυνω.και ενώ καταλαβαινω ότι είμαι αδυνατη δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ότι είμαι παρα πολύ αδυνατη οπως μου λενε ολοι.Λεω οκ είμαι αδυνατη αλλα στο φυσιολογικο ενώ προεξεχουν κοκαλα στα χερια μπροστα στο λαιμο και ολοι μου λενε ότι παραείμαι αδυνατη .


τοτε χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια απο ειδικο...

----------


## Pinelopipik

anxious Και Melissa σας ευχαριστω πολύ για τις συμβουλες σας!δεν ξερω αν θα τα καταφερω ειαμι ηδη 3 χρονια σε αυτη την κατασταση.ακουσα σε μια εκπομπή για το αιγηνιτειο ότι εχει πολύ καλο τμημα νευρικης ανορεξίας αλλα δεν θελω να παω σε ψυχιατρο όπως λενε.δεν γινεται συζητηση με ψυχολογο ?πρεπει απαραίτητα να γινει χορηγηση φαρμακων?σε τι θα βοηθησουν αν πρωτα εμεις δεν αντιληφθούμε το πρόβλημα?

----------


## cdeleted29517

Παρότι λες φοβάσαι μην παχύνεις, δεν μπορείς να πιεστείς να φας ? αφού η λογική σου το αντιλαμβάνεται ότι είσαι αδύνατη... η δεν γίνεται?

----------


## Pinelopipik

> Παρότι λες φοβάσαι μην παχύνεις, δεν μπορείς να πιεστείς να φας ? αφού η λογική σου το αντιλαμβάνεται ότι είσαι αδύνατη... η δεν γίνεται?


όχι δεν μου ερχεται να φαω και ουτε βλεπω να εχω και πολλη θεληση να πιεστω.αυτό μου φαινεται και παραλογο.σημερα ειδα ότι εχασα 1 κιλο και χαρηκα.μετα ειπα να φαω λιγο αφου εχω περιθωριο και μετα το μετανιωσα και κατεφυγα όπως παντα στην σουπα

----------


## cdeleted29517

μάλλον η νευρική ανορεξία απαιτεί και ειδικό....αλλά εσύ ας πούμε δεν έχεις αντιληφθεί το πρόβλημα? Δηλαδή δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι το κομμάτι που χαίρεται να χάνει κιλά και δεν θέλει να φάει είναι το παράλογο κομμάτι? υπερισχύει ας πούμε , και άρα δεν τρως όπως θα έπρεπε ?

----------


## Pinelopipik

ναι αυτό το αντιλαμβάνομαι και μου κανει εντυπωση ότι συνυπαρχουν και τα δυο ''κομματια''.από τη μια ν αφοβαμαι στην σκεψη ότι θα παχυνω και αποτη άλλη να αντιλαβανομαι ότι υπαρχει πρόβλημα αλλα παντα να νικαει ο φοβος να παχυνω. εχει κανει καμια/κανεις σας συνεδριες με ειδικο γα ανορεξια?εχει καποια γνωμη να μας πει?

----------


## Pinelopipik

Καλημέρα σε όλους.Σκεφτομαι σοβαρά να απευθυνθώ σε κάποιο ειδικό για το ζήτημα της ανορεξίς αλλα θα ήθελα πρώτα να μου λύσετε μια απορία.Σε τι αποακοπούν τα φαρμακα από τον ψυχίατρο στην νευρική ανορεξία?αφου δεν πρόκειται να σου ανοίξουν την όρεξη για φαγητό ή να σεκάνουν να δες το φαγητό ως κάτι φυσιολογίκο ένω στηντελική μπορει να πείς και ψέματα ότι θα τα πάρει και τελικά να μην τα πιεις καθόλου?

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα..οταν πας σε εναν γιατρο για μια θεραπεια..ειναι απαραδεκτο να λες ψεμματα κ να μην παιρνεις το φαρμακο που θα σου δωσει..σημαινει οτι δεν παει καλα το θεμα κ χρειαζεσαι ακομα περισσοτερη βοηθεια.
οπως κ να εχει, να πας στον γιατρο κ να εισαι σοβαρη με την θεραπεια που θα σου δωσει γιατι μονο ετσι θα σωθεις.
το οτι δεν τρως κ χανεις κιλα σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι καλα τα πραγματα.ειναι κατι τρομερα σοβαρο!
τα οργανα σου θα αρχισουν να αλλοιωνονται κ η ζωη σου θα μπει σε κινδυνο.
μη το παιρνεις ελαφρια αυτο που εχεις..ειναι τρομερα σοβαρο..! μην το αφησεις με τιποτα !
πολλα κοριτσια πεθαινουν απο αυτο το πραμα κ δεν ειναι απλο.
κανε το βημα κ πηγαινε στο γιατρο κ μιλα μαζι του. απλα μη το αφησεις!!

----------


## willowfairy

Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία (anorexia nervosa) = Διαταραχές στην πρόσληψη τροφής

Τα διαγνωστικά κριτήρια της ψυχογενούς ανορεξίας είναι τα εξής: 

1.Άρνηση του ατόμου να διατηρήσει του βάρους του σώματος άνω από ένα ελάχιστο φυσιολογικο βάρος για την ηλικία και του ύψος του, π.χ. απώλεια βάρους που οδηγεί στη διατήρηση βάρους του σώματος 15% κάτω από το φυσιλοκογικο.Έντονος φόβος του ατόμου μήπως πάρει βάρος ή γίνει παχύ, ακόμα κι όταν το βάρος του είναι κάτω από το κανονικό.

2.Διαταραχή στον τρόπο που κανείς βιώνει το βάρος, το μέγεθος ή το σχήμα του σώματός του, π.χ. το άτομο ισχυρίζεται ότι νιώθει παχύ, ακόμη κι όταν είναι ελειποβαρες. Πιστεύει ότι μια περιοχή του σώματος του είναι "πολύ παχιά", ακόμη κι όταν το βάρος του είναι κάτω από το κανονικό.

3.Σε γυναίκες, απουσία τουλάχιστον τριών διαδοχικών εμμηνορυσιών, ενώ κανονικά αναμένονταν να συμβούν .

Τα εχεις εσυ ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα? Οι βουλιμικες κρισεις που κανεις και ισως και να δημιουργεις εμμετους ειναι μια διαταραχη της προσληψης τροφης και η αιτια του ειναι το αγχος! μην ανησυχεις θα περασει μονο του οταν ηρεμησεις..

Αν θελεις να κανουμε εναν ελεγχο στο σωματικο σου βαρος, πες μου:
Τι ηλικια εχεις
Αν εισαι γυναικα η' ανδρας
Τι υψος εχεις
Τι βαρος εχεις σημερα
Αν εργαζεσαι, με τι ακριβως εργαζεσαι
Αν ασκησε ,ποσες φορες την εβδομαδα και απο ποση ωρα
Περιμετρος καρπου (του χεριου)
Περιμετρος μεσης (παρε μια μεζουρα και μετρα)
Προβληματα υγειας
Διατροφικες συνηθειες (τι σου αρεσει να τρως και τι οχι)
Χομπυ
Δραστηριοτητες
Φαρμακευτικη αγωγη

Αν εχεις ορεξη και διαθεση να το δουμε πιο αναλυτικα το θεμα σου, (αν θελεις μου απαντας)

----------


## Pinelopipik

> Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία (anorexia nervosa) = Διαταραχές στην πρόσληψη τροφής
> 
> Τα διαγνωστικά κριτήρια της ψυχογενούς ανορεξίας είναι τα εξής: 
> 
> 1.Άρνηση του ατόμου να διατηρήσει του βάρους του σώματος άνω από ένα ελάχιστο φυσιολογικο βάρος για την ηλικία και του ύψος του, π.χ. απώλεια βάρους που οδηγεί στη διατήρηση βάρους του σώματος 15% κάτω από το φυσιλοκογικο.Έντονος φόβος του ατόμου μήπως πάρει βάρος ή γίνει παχύ, ακόμα κι όταν το βάρος του είναι κάτω από το κανονικό.
> 
> 2.Διαταραχή στον τρόπο που κανείς βιώνει το βάρος, το μέγεθος ή το σχήμα του σώματός του, π.χ. το άτομο ισχυρίζεται ότι νιώθει παχύ, ακόμη κι όταν είναι ελειποβαρες. Πιστεύει ότι μια περιοχή του σώματος του είναι "πολύ παχιά", ακόμη κι όταν το βάρος του είναι κάτω από το κανονικό.
> 
> 3.Σε γυναίκες, απουσία τουλάχιστον τριών διαδοχικών εμμηνορυσιών, ενώ κανονικά αναμένονταν να συμβούν .
> ...



Kαλησπέρα,πρωτα από οα σ εευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον!Λοιπον είμαι γυναικα, 21 χρονων. νομιζα υψος 1.72 αλλα τελικα είμαι 1.70.Τωρα είμαι 45-46 κιλα.Περίμετρος μεσης 59 και περιφερειας 85 .Περιμεντρος καρπου 15εκ.Τρωω μονο σουπα,φρυγανιες μελι και γιαουρτι.Αραια και που μπορει να δοκιμασω μια πατατα από το φαγητο ή λιγο τυρι αλλα μεχρι εκει και αυτό αν το κανω μια δυο φορες την εβδομαδα.Σιγυρα όμως δεν τρωω ζυμαρκα,ψωμι,ρυζι ,κρεατα και τα λοιπα.Απεκτησα πρόβλημα με το στομαχι μου και τα νεφρα μου και εχω συχνα ζαλαδες και αισθημα αδυναμίας.Εχω 3 μηνες να αδιαθετήσω .Δεν εχω βουλιμικες κρισεις.Μπορει καποια στιγμη αντιλαμβανομενη το ποσο αδυνατη ειναι να παω να φαω όπως σας ειπα λιγο πιο σωστα αλλα μετα απο λιγο το μετανιώνω και ειτε φτυνω τοφαγητο ειτε αν εχω καταπιει εστω και 1-2 μπουκιες παρολο που ξερω ότι είναι πολύ μικρη οσοστητα τροφης την αλλη μερα τρωω ακομα λιγοτερο.Ειμαι φοιτητρια και εργαζομαι ταυτόχρονα.Δεν ασκούμαι παρα μονο το περπατημα που κανουμε καθημερινα

----------


## Pinelopipik

εχεις δικιο απλα δεν καταλαβαινω τα φαρμακα σε τι βοηθουν.εννοω σου ανοιγουν τη νορεξη ή σε βοηθουν να δεις τοπροβλημα?όπως και αν χει σεευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.οι συμβουλες σας είναι πολύ σημαντικες!

----------


## willowfairy

> εχεις δικιο απλα δεν καταλαβαινω τα φαρμακα σε τι βοηθουν.εννοω σου ανοιγουν τη νορεξη ή σε βοηθουν να δεις τοπροβλημα?όπως και αν χει σεευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.οι συμβουλες σας είναι πολύ σημαντικες!



Ολα τα ψυχοφαρμακα μας ΄΄μπλοκαρουν΄΄ τον μεταβολισμο και δημιουργουν κατακρατησεις υγρων(το λεγομενο μεσοκυτταριο υγρο) αυτο φευγει μετα απο 1-2 ημερες.Σημαντικο ειναι πολυ δεν εχεις αδιαθετησει για 3 μηνες , φταινε τα φαρμακα ,μολις τα ελαττωσεις η΄' τα σταματησεις θα σου ερθει η περιοδος σου κανονικα, αυτο συμβαινει γιατι με τα φαρμακα ανειβαινει η προλακτινη ''υπευθυνη'' για τον κυκλο μας...

----------


## willowfairy

> Kαλησπέρα,πρωτα από οα σ εευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον!Λοιπον είμαι γυναικα, 21 χρονων. νομιζα υψος 1.72 αλλα τελικα είμαι 1.70.Τωρα είμαι 45-46 κιλα.Περίμετρος μεσης 59 και περιφερειας 85 .Περιμεντρος καρπου 15εκ.Τρωω μονο σουπα,φρυγανιες μελι και γιαουρτι.Αραια και που μπορει να δοκιμασω μια πατατα από το φαγητο ή λιγο τυρι αλλα μεχρι εκει και αυτό αν το κανω μια δυο φορες την εβδομαδα.Σιγυρα όμως δεν τρωω ζυμαρκα,ψωμι,ρυζι ,κρεατα και τα λοιπα.Απεκτησα πρόβλημα με το στομαχι μου και τα νεφρα μου και εχω συχνα ζαλαδες και αισθημα αδυναμίας.Εχω 3 μηνες να αδιαθετήσω .Δεν εχω βουλιμικες κρισεις.Μπορει καποια στιγμη αντιλαμβανομενη το ποσο αδυνατη ειναι να παω να φαω όπως σας ειπα λιγο πιο σωστα αλλα μετα απο λιγο το μετανιώνω και ειτε φτυνω τοφαγητο ειτε αν εχω καταπιει εστω και 1-2 μπουκιες παρολο που ξερω ότι είναι πολύ μικρη οσοστητα τροφης την αλλη μερα τρωω ακομα λιγοτερο.Ειμαι φοιτητρια και εργαζομαι ταυτόχρονα.Δεν ασκούμαι παρα μονο το περπατημα που κανουμε καθημερινα



Καλη μου θα τα επεξεργαστω σε λιγο χρονο , το απογευμα εαν προλαβω αλλιως αυριο το πρωι πρωι και θα σου εχω ολες τις απαντησεις και το ιστορικο του πραγματικου σου βαρους , χρειαζομαι μαθηματικες πραξεις για να το κανω αυτο , οποτε θα μου παρει λιγο χρονο

Πες που αν αυτη την στιγμη παιρνεις ψυχοφαρμακα, ποσες φορες την ημερα , και τι ειδους ψυχοφαρμακα παιρνεις...

Με αγαπη Αλεξανδρα

----------


## Pinelopipik

Αλεξανδρα σε ευχαριστω πολύ και παλι!!Όχι δε πινω κανεν αφαρμακο,δεν εχω επισκεφτεί ακομα καποιον ειδικο.Γυρισα πριν λιγο από την σχολη μου και ενώ πριν φυγω ειχα φαει ένα γιαουρτι ,ειπα να πιεστω μονη μου να φαω τωρα που γυρισα κατι,.εφαγα ορθια 6-7 κουταλιες μεγαλες σουπα .αλλα μεχρι εκει και τωρα ξερω ότι θα φαω κατι αυριο παλι.






> Καλη μου θα τα επεξεργαστω σε λιγο χρονο , το απογευμα εαν προλαβω αλλιως αυριο το πρωι πρωι και θα σου εχω ολες τις απαντησεις και το ιστορικο του πραγματικου σου βαρους , χρειαζομαι μαθηματικες πραξεις για να το κανω αυτο , οποτε θα μου παρει λιγο χρονο
> 
> Πες που αν αυτη την στιγμη παιρνεις ψυχοφαρμακα, ποσες φορες την ημερα , και τι ειδους ψυχοφαρμακα παιρνεις...
> 
> Με αγαπη Αλεξανδρα

----------


## willowfairy

> Αλεξανδρα σε ευχαριστω πολύ και παλι!!Όχι δε πινω κανεν αφαρμακο,δεν εχω επισκεφτεί ακομα καποιον ειδικο.Γυρισα πριν λιγο από την σχολη μου και ενώ πριν φυγω ειχα φαει ένα γιαουρτι ,ειπα να πιεστω μονη μου να φαω τωρα που γυρισα κατι,.εφαγα ορθια 6-7 κουταλιες μεγαλες σουπα .αλλα μεχρι εκει και τωρα ξερω ότι θα φαω κατι αυριο παλι.



Pinelopipik , εχεις απενεργοποιησει τα προσωπικα σου μηνυματα και δεν μπορω να σου στειλω τους υπολογισμους για το σωματικο σου βαρος.
Θελεις να στα στειλεω καπου αλλου? ισως σε καποιο e-mail?

----------


## Pinelopipik

Αλεξάνδρα καλημέρα!Είμαι λιγο ασχετη από αυτά αλλα τωρα πηγα στις ρυθμισεις του προφιλ μου και ενεργοποιησα την ληψη μηνυματων ,οποτε τωρα νομιζω θα εινα οκ
.σε ευχαριστω πολύ και παλι!!




> Pinelopipik , εχεις απενεργοποιησει τα προσωπικα σου μηνυματα και δεν μπορω να σου στειλω τους υπολογισμους για το σωματικο σου βαρος.
> Θελεις να στα στειλεω καπου αλλου? ισως σε καποιο e-mail?

----------


## willowfairy

> Αλεξάνδρα καλημέρα!Είμαι λιγο ασχετη από αυτά αλλα τωρα πηγα στις ρυθμισεις του προφιλ μου και ενεργοποιησα την ληψη μηνυματων ,οποτε τωρα νομιζω θα εινα οκ
> .σε ευχαριστω πολύ και παλι!!



Καλη μου, ακομη δεν εχεις ενεργοποιησει την ''αποστολη προσωπικου μηνυματος'' , εγω σου εστειλα προσωπικο αλλα μου εβγαλε ''λαθη''
η' ξαναπροσπαθησε απο το ''προφιλ'' σου η' απο τις ''ρυθμισεις'' η' εναλλακτικα δωσε μου το email σου.....

----------


## Pinelopipik

> Καλη μου, ακομη δεν εχεις ενεργοποιησει την ''αποστολη προσωπικου μηνυματος'' , εγω σου εστειλα προσωπικο αλλα μου εβγαλε ''λαθη''
> η' ξαναπροσπαθησε απο το ''προφιλ'' σου η' απο τις ''ρυθμισεις'' η' εναλλακτικα δωσε μου το email σου.....



Αλεξάνδρα,πατησα visitors mesagging on .ελπιζω τωρα να μπορω να λαβω το μηνυμα σου.Διαφορετικα αν θες σου διν ένα μαιλ μου .Ειναi [email protected]

----------


## willowfairy

> Αλεξάνδρα,πατησα visitors mesagging on .ελπιζω τωρα να μπορω να λαβω το μηνυμα σου.Διαφορετικα αν θες σου διν ένα μαιλ μου .Ειναi [email protected]



σου εστειλα στο mail σου, εδω δεν γινεται ακομη!

----------


## AthinaDim2

Πραγματικά δεν θέλω να σε φοβίσω, αλλά και γω έτσι άρχισα και έπαθα νευρική ανορεξία μετά απο καιρό είμαι επιτέλους υγιείς χωρίσ καμία ιατρική βοήθεια. Θα σε συμβούλεβα να ξεκινήσεις γυμναστήριο θα σε βοηθήσει να δείς αλλιώς το σώμα σου και να τρως κανονικά και πλούσια, το γυμναστήριο θα κάνει το σώμα σου πιο όμορφο και δύνατο και η ίδια θα νιώθεις πιο χαρούμενη, εμένα αυτό με έσωσε

----------


## Pinelopipik

> Πραγματικά δεν θέλω να σε φοβίσω, αλλά και γω έτσι άρχισα και έπαθα νευρική ανορεξία μετά απο καιρό είμαι επιτέλους υγιείς χωρίσ καμία ιατρική βοήθεια. Θα σε συμβούλεβα να ξεκινήσεις γυμναστήριο θα σε βοηθήσει να δείς αλλιώς το σώμα σου και να τρως κανονικά και πλούσια, το γυμναστήριο θα κάνει το σώμα σου πιο όμορφο και δύνατο και η ίδια θα νιώθεις πιο χαρούμενη, εμένα αυτό με έσωσε


Σας ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαφερον!Θελω για αλλη μια φορα τη συμβουλη σας.Ξεκινησα συνεδρειες με ψυχιατρο κκαι μου ειπεν α τηρω ημερολογιο γευματων ,σε τι χρησιμευει ομως?Επισης σημερα εχω φαει μονο 2.5 κουπες σουπα λαχανικων (δηλαδη ζουμι,πρασο,λιγο κολοκυθι και κρεμυδι και ζωμο κρεατος) ειναι λιγη ποσοστητα θερμιδικα?Να φαω και ακομα μια κουπα?

----------


## elis

εγω ειχα το αλλο προβλημα μικροσ τωρα το ξεπερασα μπορουσα να παρω εφτα οχτω κιλα σε μια βδομαδα και μετα εκανα διαιτα κ τα χανα μεγαλονωντασ κ με γυμναστικη σταθεροποιηθηκα στο βαροσ μου και τωρα οσο και να φαω δεν βαζω κιλα αλλα μιλαμε για πολυ γυμναστικη και τωρα τρωω το καταπετασμα συνεχεια θα φαω μεχρι να σκασω κ μετα παλι

----------


## λουλούδι

> Σας ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαφερον!Θελω για αλλη μια φορα τη συμβουλη σας.Ξεκινησα συνεδρειες με ψυχιατρο κκαι μου ειπεν α τηρω ημερολογιο γευματων ,σε τι χρησιμευει ομως?Επισης σημερα εχω φαει μονο 2.5 κουπες σουπα λαχανικων (δηλαδη ζουμι,πρασο,λιγο κολοκυθι και κρεμυδι και ζωμο κρεατος) ειναι λιγη ποσοστητα θερμιδικα?Να φαω και ακομα μια κουπα?


Να μην φας μονο μια κουπα ακομα, να αρχισεις να μεγαλωνεις τα γευματα σου σιγα σιγα μην καταληξεις με νευρικη ανορεξια, δεν διαβασα τα υπολοιπα μηνυματα, προσεχε!

----------


## Pinelopipik

> Να μην φας μονο μια κουπα ακομα, να αρχισεις να μεγαλωνεις τα γευματα σου σιγα σιγα μην καταληξεις με νευρικη ανορεξια, δεν διαβασα τα υπολοιπα μηνυματα, προσεχε!


Σε ευχαριστω!το προβλημαειναι οτι εξακολουθω
Να ειμαι 45 κιλα με υψος 1,70 και με τετοια ζεστη δεν εχω κρεξη για φαγητα.προτιμω ομως δροσερα φρουτα,γιαουρτια κτλ.Ξερει κανεις για το θεμα του ημερολογιου διατροφης που μου ειπε η ψυχιατρος,σε τι χρησιμευει;

----------


## elis

Συμπληρώματα διατροφής μπορείς να πάρεις;γυμναστική μπορείς να κανεισ;

----------


## elis

Θεσ να είσαι δυνατή ευκίνητη με ενέργεια κλπ όλα αυτά τα προσφέρει η γυμναστική ο χορός η γιόγκα διάλεξε κάτι και κάντο θα γνωρίσεις κ κόσμο

----------


## elis

Για να καταλάβεις τα κιλά σου είναι λίγα αν κανεισ χορό ασ πούμε θα σφίξει το σώμα σου θα σου ανοίξει η όρεξη αλλά θα βάλεις τα σωστά κιλά θα φ αινονται γωνίες κλπ μετά από κάποια χρόνια θα είσαι αθλήτρια με όλα τα οφέλη δηλαδή καλή ψυχολογία ηρεμία ανοχή στις δύσκολες καταστάσεις παραπάνω ενέργεια δύναμη ευκινησία σ αρέσουν αυτά;πάντα με ότι σου λέει ο γιατρός αλλά μην παίρνεις μόνο φάρμακα κάντο πιο σωστά να το ξεπεράσεις τελείως

----------


## Pinelopipik

> Για να καταλάβεις τα κιλά σου είναι λίγα αν κανεισ χορό ασ πούμε θα σφίξει το σώμα σου θα σου ανοίξει η όρεξη αλλά θα βάλεις τα σωστά κιλά θα φ αινονται γωνίες κλπ μετά από κάποια χρόνια θα είσαι αθλήτρια με όλα τα οφέλη δηλαδή καλή ψυχολογία ηρεμία ανοχή στις δύσκολες καταστάσεις παραπάνω ενέργεια δύναμη ευκινησία σ αρέσουν αυτά;πάντα με ότι σου λέει ο γιατρός αλλά μην παίρνεις μόνο φάρμακα κάντο πιο σωστά να το ξεπεράσεις τελείως


Ευχαριστω πολυ για ολες τις συμβουλες!ναι και θελω να ασχοληθω με κατι αναλογο.παρα τα λιγα κιλα μου παραδοξως εχω πολυ δυνατο οργανισμο και ειμαι πολυ δραστηρια.δουλευω,σπουδαζω αλλα νομιζω σιγουρα και ενα χομπι θα βοηθησει και αλλο .απο βιταμινες τι προτεινετε;

----------


## elis

Εμένα με αρέσει η lanes από φαρμακείο και παίρνω ηλεκτρολύτες τώρα τα παιδιά θα σου πουν κι άλλα

----------


## kounelaki1

> Σε ευχαριστω!το προβλημαειναι οτι εξακολουθω
> Να ειμαι 45 κιλα με υψος 1,70 και με τετοια ζεστη δεν εχω κρεξη για φαγητα.προτιμω ομως δροσερα φρουτα,γιαουρτια κτλ.Ξερει κανεις για το θεμα του ημερολογιου διατροφης που μου ειπε η ψυχιατρος,σε τι χρησιμευει;


χρειάζεσαι και στερεή τροφή. ... μην τρως μόνο ζουμί δεν σου προσφέρει τπτ. ..σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα. .. είμαι 1.64 και 42 κιλα... πολύ αδύνατη. .. αλλά εσύ είσαι και ψηλό κορίτσι φαντάσου ότι το έχεις ακόμα περισσότερη ανάγκη να πάρεις βάρος. .. καλα κάνεις και τρως φρουτα... ξεκίνησε να τρως πρωινό. .. ακόμα και 2 φρυγανιές με μέλι. .. οτιδήποτε. .. Εγώ δευτέρα έκλεισα ραντεβού με διατροφολογο... να το δοκιμάσω και αυτο... ειδικά τώρα που καλοκαιριασε και ντρέπομαι να πάω στη θαλασσα μη με κοιτάνε και λένε όλο κοκκαλο είναι αυτή!

----------


## Pinelopipik

> Εμένα με αρέσει η lanes από φαρμακείο και παίρνω ηλεκτρολύτες τώρα τα παιδιά θα σου πουν κι άλλα


Ωραια ιδεα,σε ευχαριστω :)))

----------


## Pinelopipik

Ναθ καξ εγω αυτο σκεφτομαι,ηδη προεξεχουν πολυ τα κοκκαλα μου ειδικα στον κορμο...θα επιχειρησω μαζι με τις συνεδρειες να επισκεφτω κ καποια διατροφολογο.σε ευαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## kounelaki1

> Ναθ καξ εγω αυτο σκεφτομαι,ηδη προεξεχουν πολυ τα κοκκαλα μου ειδικα στον κορμο...θα επιχειρησω μαζι με τις συνεδρειες να επισκεφτω κ καποια διατροφολογο.σε ευαριστω πολυ!!


Και μόνο που το έχεις συνειδητοποιησει και έχεις μπει στη διαδικασία με τις συνεδριες είσαι σε πολύ καλό δρομο... Καλή μας επιτυχία :-P

----------


## Pinelopipik

> Και μόνο που το έχεις συνειδητοποιησει και έχεις μπει στη διαδικασία με τις συνεδριες είσαι σε πολύ καλό δρομο... Καλή μας επιτυχία :-P


Απο.οσο.καταλαβα και εσυ περνας κατι αναλογο,ε;σε ευχαριστω!ολα καλα θα μας πανε :)))

----------


## elis

Καλή επιτυχία κορίτσια

----------


## Pinelopipik

> Καλή επιτυχία κορίτσια



ευχαριστουμε :)))))

----------


## Νεφερτιτη

Γεια σου κι απο μεναα! Ποσο χρονων εισαι; (Σορρυ αν το εχεις ξανααναφερει)..
Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι εισαι ηδη αρκετα λεπτουλα. δεν πιστευω οτι πρεπει να χασεις κιλα. Συμβουλη μου ειναι να εισαι υγιης πανω απ ολα. τωρα ειτε στα 57 ειτε στα 65 δεν εχει σημασια.. γιατι οταν θα εισαι υγιης, θα εισαι πιο δυνατη, θα εχεις περισσοτερη αυτοπεποιθηση και θα νιωθεις καλα και με τον εαυτο σου! Να τρως καλα, υγιεινα. Να μην κανεις υπερβολες, αλλα και να σκεφτεσαι οτι αν φας και ενα γλυκο την ημερα δεν θα παθεις και τιποταα!! Και μην κανεις ακραια πραγματα. <<τρωω ολο το πρωι 2 φρυγανιες εναν καφε κ 2 φρουτα ..μικρες μεριδες φαγητου το μεσημερι κ το βραδυ αλλο ενα φρουτο.>>. αυτο ειναι ακραιο για παραδειγμα. πρωτ απ ολα θα καταστρεψεις τον μεταβολισμο σου και μετα θα παρει κιλα χωρις να το θελεις. εαν τρως υγιεινα, συνεχιζω, θα φθασεις στα κιλα που ειναι καλο για το σωμα σου ειτε αυτα ειναι λιγο περισσοτερα ειτε ειναι λιγοτερα. 
ΑΑ και σε καμια περιπτωση μην συγκρινεις το σωμα σου με καποιου αλλου. αυτο που ''δουλευει'' στον αλλον, δεν σημαινει οτι θα ''δουλεψει'' και σε σενα. 
Ευχομαι να εισαι καλα και υγιης!!

----------


## Pinelopipik

> Γεια σου κι απο μεναα! Ποσο χρονων εισαι; (Σορρυ αν το εχεις ξανααναφερει)..
> Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι εισαι ηδη αρκετα λεπτουλα. δεν πιστευω οτι πρεπει να χασεις κιλα. Συμβουλη μου ειναι να εισαι υγιης πανω απ ολα. τωρα ειτε στα 57 ειτε στα 65 δεν εχει σημασια.. γιατι οταν θα εισαι υγιης, θα εισαι πιο δυνατη, θα εχεις περισσοτερη αυτοπεποιθηση και θα νιωθεις καλα και με τον εαυτο σου! Να τρως καλα, υγιεινα. Να μην κανεις υπερβολες, αλλα και να σκεφτεσαι οτι αν φας και ενα γλυκο την ημερα δεν θα παθεις και τιποταα!! Και μην κανεις ακραια πραγματα. <<τρωω ολο το πρωι 2 φρυγανιες εναν καφε κ 2 φρουτα ..μικρες μεριδες φαγητου το μεσημερι κ το βραδυ αλλο ενα φρουτο.>>. αυτο ειναι ακραιο για παραδειγμα. πρωτ απ ολα θα καταστρεψεις τον μεταβολισμο σου και μετα θα παρει κιλα χωρις να το θελεις. εαν τρως υγιεινα, συνεχιζω, θα φθασεις στα κιλα που ειναι καλο για το σωμα σου ειτε αυτα ειναι λιγο περισσοτερα ειτε ειναι λιγοτερα. 
> ΑΑ και σε καμια περιπτωση μην συγκρινεις το σωμα σου με καποιου αλλου. αυτο που ''δουλευει'' στον αλλον, δεν σημαινει οτι θα ''δουλεψει'' και σε σενα. 
> Ευχομαι να εισαι καλα και υγιης!!



Καλησπερα και σε ευχαριστω για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες!!Ειμαι 21.το κακο με εμενα ειναι οτι κχι αως τρωω μικρες μεριδες αλλα τρωω αυτη την μικρη μεριδα μονο μια φορα την.ημερα και τιποτα αλλο.βεβαια εχωα ρχισει και μπαινω σε ενα προγραμμα ωστε να τρωω ξανα σξγα σιγα.πηγα σε μια ψυχιατρο και μου ειπε να κραταω ενα ημερολογιο διατροδης απλα δεν καταλαβα σε τι χρησιμευει.παρολα αυτα τηρω τις οδηγιες της

----------


## Remedy

> Καλησπερα και σε ευχαριστω για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες!!Ειμαι 21.το κακο με εμενα ειναι οτι κχι αως τρωω μικρες μεριδες αλλα τρωω αυτη την μικρη μεριδα μονο μια φορα την.ημερα και τιποτα αλλο.βεβαια εχωα ρχισει και μπαινω σε ενα προγραμμα ωστε να τρωω ξανα σξγα σιγα.πηγα σε μια ψυχιατρο και μου ειπε να κραταω ενα ημερολογιο διατροδης απλα δεν καταλαβα σε τι χρησιμευει.παρολα αυτα τηρω τις οδηγιες της


το ημερολόγιο χρησιμεύει στο να μπορείς να βλέπεις με αντικειμενκό τρόπο τι ακριβώς έφαγες, όταν δυσκολεύεσαι να το εκτιμησεις μόνος σου.
πχ, εσύ μπορεί να νοιώθεις σκασμένη, ότι έχεις φάει πάρα πολύ . με μιά ματιά στο ημερολόγιο όμως μπορεί να διαπιστώσεις, ότι βρίσκεσαι κάτω από το όριο της συντήρησης.
αντίστοιχα κάποιος που τρώει παραπάνω απο το κανονικό, μπορεί να νοιώθει οτι δεν τρώει και τπτ τρομερό, με την καταγραφή όμως να διαπιστώσει οτι τρώει πάνω απο το όριο της συντήρησης και να συνειδητοποιήσει έτσι για ποιόν λόγο παχαίνει, και να το ρυθμίσει σιγά- σιγά, στην απώλεια.

----------

